# Midnight Run Nagoya city Japan



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Have been out yesterday shooting in Nagoya city and wangan with Daryl from tunerlab.jp

Full photostream here:
Midnight Racing Nagoya Wangan

I will also edit some video footage soon, and post it in this thread.






































































































































































































and special thanks to our all time help: Rikiya.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

Wicked pics. That 32 looks stunning.


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i need to go Japan!!! Would it be to much if i was to bring my R33 GTR across with me,drive it around Japan,and then bring it back home to the UK ,one day,it will happen!!


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Superb pics, love the BNR32 :thumbsup:


----------



## Hellfire (Apr 21, 2006)

both cars are gorgeous!


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

awesome shots guys :clap:

both cars looking great :thumbsup:


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

both cars look stunning. and the pictures are very professional looking. nice one lads.:bowdown1:


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

JapFreak786 said:


> i need to go Japan!!! Would it be to much if i was to bring my R33 GTR across with me,drive it around Japan,and then bring it back home to the UK ,one day,it will happen!!


Mate for the price you would need to get your GTR over here, you could probably buy another one here.

Thanks for the input guys


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Looks like you enjoyed that, Chris. Beautiful.


----------



## ramon (Aug 30, 2010)

F*** you man for not bringing me to the Blondy Metal Club 1 yen Pachinko last time i was in Nagoya


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

ramon said:


> F*** you man for not bringing me to the Blondy Metal Club 1 yen Pachinko last time i was in Nagoya


Its only for the insiders, you have to be part of the underworld and apply at the Yakuzas


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

And finally the video clip of the night run:

Wangan Midnight Run Nagoya on Vimeo


----------



## [R] (Oct 14, 2010)

nice picture and gtr?


----------



## iosifnur (Sep 3, 2008)

[R] said:


> nice picture and gtr?


+1.......


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Amazing Pics!


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

thanks for sharing..superb pics, and good vid too :thumbsup:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

really nice pics


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## brucewayne (Oct 29, 2010)

WOW, Great photos. Thank You


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

One more pic taken by Steven from australia in Nagoya. He`s a hobby photographer, but could easy go for pro.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

And the rest of the lot shoot at act-R, the GTR tuner. Thanks to Suzuki-san
All photography in this post is by Steven Lee from australia. Support him here:
Car Produce ACT - a set on Flickr










































































me loosing my pants . .f&%(k!:chuckle: (while checking a Nuer engine for toni by the way . . . )
















and Suzukisan boss of Act-R


----------



## FullySick26 (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome photos! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

FullySick26 said:


> Awesome photos! Keep up the good work!



+1 mate I would love to see this all the time. Beautiful cars with high power engines.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Yeah awesome photo's.
Got any more?
Just nice to see dealers stuff in Japan.
If only Japan wasn't so far away!!:runaway:


----------

